# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Poezitё e mia!

## engjellorja

Perse
kembengulshem,
kerkon te me shnderosh
ne dike qe nuk dua te jem

si plasteline te nenshtruar
nen gishtat e tu metodike...
prej skulptori te rregjur...

Cukitja e daltes "lemon  " egersisht sy-qeshjen time...
keshtu  me rradhe...
e qara pason pa lageshti ne sy...
zbrazetia e shikimit 
zmadhohet pa nerv...

Dalta leshon  tinguj te mprehte
ndersa ndesh rebelizmin skeptik  te shpirtit...
kundrejt transformimit..
i cili reziston dhe ca i sfilitur...
pastaj dorezohet ne heshtje...

 ti le pertoke dalten
ndersa sheh i mrekulluar klonimin
ndez nje cigare ne cepin e buzes
dreq... shan me vete...
 dicka paskam haruar...
 heshturazi ri- merr ne dore  dalten
dhe fillon te gdhendesh perhumbur
shpirtin tend..

----------


## niktironci

Keshtu eshte jata e pameshirshme, jo vetem per ty por per te gjithe .
E dashur engjellore.

----------


## mondishall

Urime per poezine! Me respekt mondishall

----------


## Poeti

Bukur engjullorja, me pelqeu!

----------


## engjellorja

faleminderit... ne poezi jam diletante...kam shkruar poezi ne adoleshence...me duket me e lehte poezia ....keshtu qe here here e sfidoj veten ne proze

----------


## ajzberg

Bukur engjellore shkruaj mos ki turp .Se c ndieva ne shpirt sidomos ne fund te poezise.

----------


## engjellorja

cfar ndieve?

me pak fjale..mesazhi qe doja te percillja eshte ky:

*nese perpiqemi te ndryshojme dike...dhe ia arrijme...pikerisht athere do kuptojme se nuk e duam me...
lereni  te jete vetja...ose perndryshe edhe nismetari i ndryshimeve duhet te ndryshoje po aq...*

----------


## ajzberg

Balten mes duarsh rrotullove cigarja te ish fikur ne buz
Dicka kishe sjelle ne mendje por koka te dilte karpuz
Trupi varesh si rroba mbi gardh, balta zuri kore
Asgje s do te beje n ate cast vec nje njeri bore

Engjellore mos na i perkthe poezite ..................
pershendete

----------


## pellumbi

Ne jete do qeshesh 
por dhe do qashe
por me shume ne jete
e qara dominon
sepse zhgenjimi 
brenda tyre jeton

kalofshit mire.

----------


## engjellorja

dje qe thoni ju...ne orarin e zakonshem te ikjes se dritave...mbasi me mbaruan sharjet per qeverine...u perpoqa te largoja pakez mendjen dhe te mendoja dicka te bukur...keshtu me lapsin e mendjes shkrova kete poezi...(them me lapsin e mendjes pasi pertoja te ngrihesha te merrja leter e laps prej verteti...

                  Kur braktis endren!

Ku te te le e shtrenjta ime...
e brishta ime,e parritur...
ender e lene pergjysem...

Ku te te le?


Si nje femije i pambrojtur me ke rrotulluar krahet rreth qafes
dhe refuzon te ikesh...
...ndersa une e pameshirshmja,
une mizorja
t'i largoj duart...
te shtyj...
te le...
mbi nje breg toke djerre ,zhuritur nga etja
te le aty
kembezbathur, e te veshur keq...
dhe iki...

iki...
pastaj pendohem
kthehem,turrem drejt teje
te mbeshtjell nder krahet e mi...
te puth floket
syte... qe me aq mund ti kam vizatuar...
te puth plaget ne shputat e kembeve
te jap fryme nga fryma ime

ti qesh hareshem
derisa mekesh nga lumturia
ndersa une...
serish te shoh ne sy
 serish te them...me duhe te te le

kesaj rradhe ...
je ti qe largohesh nga une
je ti qe me shtyn dhe me kthen kurrizin
ulesh mbi token djerre dhe supet te dridhen nga denesa
ndersa une eci neper dalldi ...me koken pas nga ty

drejtohem per atje
nga ku nje ender tjeter me pak te veshtire me duhet te adoptoj...
por shpirti im eshte aty
te denesa jote qe me largohet me shume
derisa muzgu te kaplon te gjithen

me fal e shtrenjta ime
me fal e brishta ime, e parritur 
ender
qe nuk guxova te te jetoja
me fal..


p.s
qeveri e poshter

----------


## Kristiano

Shume te bukura.
Te dy poezite kane nje domethenie reale dhe japin nje mesazh te qarte per te gjithe.

----------


## engjellorja

> Shume te bukura.
> Te dy poezite kane nje domethenie reale dhe japin nje mesazh te qarte per te gjithe.


faleminderit kristiano

----------


## Çaushi

*Te pergezoj per temen dhe te them se me endje te lexova ....edhe do te te lexoj ne vazhdimesi sepse me pelqejne poezite tuja ...qofsh mire aty ku je ...suksese!*

----------


## engjellorja

faleminderit

----------


## ajzberg

engjellore po te pershendes me nje thenien time te castit.
E DUAM POEZINE SIC DO PIJETARI RAKINE

----------


## engjellorja

> engjellore po te pershendes me nje thenien time te castit.
> E DUAM POEZINE SIC DO PIJETARI RAKINE


  rrofsh ajsberg...po ndjehem me e sigurt ne proze

----------


## ajzberg

Do te doja te lexoja dicka nga proza jote.Une jam ne mesin e nje tregimi tragjiko umoristik kur ta mbaroj do te sjell disa pjese te tija ne forum.

----------


## pellumbi

Shume te bukura Engjellore!

have a nice day.

----------


## engjellorja

> Do te doja te lexoja dicka nga proza jote.Une jam ne mesin e nje tregimi tragjiko umoristik kur ta mbaroj do te sjell disa pjese te tija ne forum.


 mund te tregoj dicka nga ajo qe kam nisur te shkruaj tani...mjafton qe te mos jete nga romani qe po pres te botoj... se jam shume supersticioze nuk dua t'e zbuloj pjese nga ai..

----------


## ajzberg

A per roman nuk ma mban akoma ,kam frike se perkushtimi per te do te me lidhe e do me torturoje.

----------

